# VIP612 is now L6.09



## BJK (Feb 21, 2007)

11:50 PM (06/23) and just got L6.09. To late to check for changes tonight.

BJK


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen on 119W:


> PID=0856h
> DownloadID:1CLC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L609:'L040'-'L099','L608'-'L608'
> ...


For new installs and for DVR with L6.08


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New wider spool tonight; it cover all versions:



> PID=0856h
> DownloadID:1ELC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [1]
> L609:'AAA1'-'BFA0','BGA1'-'BGA1',*'L040'-'L608'*
> ...


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

So what does this do? Will I notice any difference in practical terms?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't seen any differences yet but then again I just got the download.


----------



## Jenkman (Jul 12, 2010)

I now cannot access My DVR from the remote access on the iPhone or the web. Is this a known issue and is anyone else experiencing this.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jenkman said:


> I now cannot access My DVR from the remote access on the iPhone or the web. Is this a known issue and is anyone else experiencing this.


I can access from the web. It's very slow tonight, but I get there and can see everything - what's recording, etc.


----------



## Jenkman (Jul 12, 2010)

I have two ViP612 DVRs and I cannot access either of the My DVR feature from the web or from the iPhone app. Did the latest software push kill this? Dish tech support has no clue. Tells me to contact my ISP (TWC) which I think is not the issue. The Diagnostics show a connection and they each have an IP address. 

I hate not being able to access a feature that was working just fine up until just recently. Also, had to reset my account password due to Dish change in accessing the account.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Jenkman said:


> I have two ViP612 DVRs and I cannot access either of the My DVR feature from the web or from the iPhone app. Did the latest software push kill this? Dish tech support has no clue. Tells me to contact my ISP (TWC) which I think is not the issue. The Diagnostics show a connection and they each have an IP address.
> 
> I hate not being able to access a feature that was working just fine up until just recently. Also, had to reset my account password due to Dish change in accessing the account.


As Phrelin says, the 612's are working fine with online, you have lost connection either with TWC or in your house, it's not the 612.


----------

